# FreeDOS boot on windows HELP



## moj (Jun 10, 2014)

I need help installing FreeDOS, I am not sure when I boot FreeDOS on my computer from a Compact Disk or USB stick if it will be able to go back to my regular version of windows. Please help.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You do not install FreeDOS to your C: drive. If you boot from a USB Stick or CD with FreeDOS on it, the DOS OS is on the removable device. If you remove the removable device, or choose not to boot from it, it will boot into Windows.


----------



## moj (Jun 10, 2014)

One more question, I haven't used FreeDOS yet, but is there any way to browse the internet in FreeDOS mode? And how do I boot from a flashdrive on windows 8?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If you have a bootable Flash drive. You would boot off of the USB drive in Windows 8 as you would any other Windows OS. Boot into *Setup* (Bios) go to *Boot Priortiy* and change the boot order to *USB* as first boot device. _Save and Exit_
If you have a UEFI Bios on your computer, you may need to build a USB Flash drive with this utility: How To Make UEFI Bootable USB Flash Drive to Install Windows 8 | Next of Windows


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

FreeDOS is a free alternative to MSDOS. There are DOS web browsers available but they are very primitive by modern standards and compatibility with modern websites is not good. Configuring such a browser is not simple. Not very practical.


----------



## moj (Jun 10, 2014)

Thank you for your help and time, I've searched the internet for days and haven't found 
how to make a UEFI bootable pen drive.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> How To Make UEFI Bootable USB Flash Drive to Install Windows 8 | Next of Windows


You don't have to search just click on the link in post *#4 *or in the quote above for step by step instructions with pictures.


----------

